# You are a real tool addict when……..



## bcall2043 (Jan 8, 2014)

…….you go to purchase a simple cutting tool and come home with a bunch of tooling for a machine you no longer have.

I did some trading a couple of weeks ago with forum member Charley Davidson and I ended up with a different knurlling tool holder that was missing some of the knurl wheels.  I went to a tool guy while on a trip to Texas and got the knurls I needed *(wanted)*. I always look around when there because he does a lot of auction buying and gets a lot of things he does not normally deal in. I noticed that he had several NMTB #40 tool holders. I asked what his plans were for them and he made me an offer I could not refuse (I am very weak). I had absolutely no need for them since I no longer have a machine that they will fit but I adopted them any way.



A call to the new home of the mill I once owned that they would fit (Charley again) and they will be adopted forward. Too bad I cannot run into bunch of B&S #10 holders to fit the mill I have left.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh how true!

I must have 25 r8 holders I bought at a auction before I had a mill?

Only a addict would understand this reasoning.  

Then I bought a 9- j gorton.   Yea you're laughing

I knew it was a b&s # 10 when I bought it and love it.  You can find tooling. Just keep looking!!

Scruffy


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 9, 2014)

Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, I know somebody that may be looking for some 40 stuff!

Benny, if Charley can't use them, or if they might be duplicates for him, they would certainly fit my Nichols mill. Nice find!!
Bob


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 9, 2014)

OlCatBob said:


> Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, I know somebody that may be looking for some 40 stuff!
> 
> Benny, if Charley can't use them, or if they might be duplicates for him, they would certainly fit my Nichols mill. Nice find!!
> Bob



I have told Charley that I got them and he is an addict also so you know how it is, "can't say no even if you do not need them".  He really does not need them as the tooling that went with the mill he got from me included a NMTB-40 to R8 adapter which will handle all the smaller size mill cutters and any drill chuck he may already have for his Bridgeport.  I will talk with him about it if and when he call from his mothers hangout in "no cell land". For sure you get all the duplicates if you don't mind the "sloppy seconds".

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 9, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Oh how true!
> 
> ……………Only a addict would understand this reasoning.
> 
> ...



When I first got this illness I wanted (*not needed) *a universal horizontal mill because I had read that being universal it could be used to do a lot more things than the plain mill, like for instance, cutting spirals or helical gears. I had given up on finding a universal mill after what seemed like a long search and bought the little Douglas mill. As soon as I got the Douglas home a B&S universal mill came up for sale that I just had to have *(again not needed)*. I did not even know at that time what B&S #10 taper tooling was and how hard to find and pay for it could be.

Yea now your laughing at me listing my classic symptoms of our illness. 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## coolidge (Jan 11, 2014)

I wanted them I'll think up a reason to need them later.


----------

